# Bear hunts with dogs proposed for N GA WMAs



## lampern (Mar 26, 2019)

Chattahoochee and Chestatee WMAs 

9 day quota hunts

https://georgiawildlife.com/sites/d...A-1 Board Package for March Board Meeting.pdf


----------



## ddd-shooter (Mar 26, 2019)

Was just about to post this very thread. Love it.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Mar 26, 2019)

Don’t think it’s a 9 day quota, but a 9 hunter quota. Page A-84 and below are mtn wmas.


----------



## lampern (Mar 26, 2019)

One 9 day hunt for each WMA with a quota

I'm guessing the reason these WMAs were chosen was so the dog hunting and deer hunting (dogs illegal) would not overlap


----------



## jbogg (Mar 26, 2019)

I am not a fan of this quota hunt occurring in the middle of bow season. When you combine this nine days with the September rifle hunt you have reduced bow season to three weeks. For anyone else opposed to this proposal there is still one more opportunity to let your voice be heard on April 15 in Gainesville. The squeaky wheel gets the grease. At the last Gainesville meeting there were 16 people that spoke in favor of bear hunting with dogs. As a result their request was granted. I would encourage anyone who  does not want their bow season reduced to almost nothing to show up and speak out.


----------



## jbogg (Mar 26, 2019)

As for you guys that hunt Cohutta, Blue Ridge, Coopers Creek...  Don’t sit on the sidelines just because this does not affect you currently. My guess is that bear dog hunting will be expanded to other mountain WMAs in the near future.   Please show up at the April 15 meeting and let your voices be heard.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 27, 2019)

Sounds good to me.
More bear options and stirring up what few deer are there for two seasons in a row to get the bear and deer herd back in check.
In two years you’ll have some studs.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 27, 2019)

Before any Georgia hunter throws their support into a dog season, they ought to try hunting bears in western NC without dogs.  As long as dogs are running bears, you won't see bears in the daytime unless they have a pack of dogs on them.  

Poor JBogg won't stand a chance getting a bear with a bow if dogs are running them at the same time.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 27, 2019)

I come from 4 or 5  generations of bear doggers. Keep it in North Carolina and Tennessee. God, I'm glad my dad doesn't know how to turn on a computer and read what I just typed.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 27, 2019)

Quota hunts are usually the result of over population . If the still hunters can't keep them in check........well there you go. If you stand against one kind of hunting, don't cry when they come after your style. That goes for every state.


----------



## jbogg (Mar 27, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Quota hunts are usually the result of over population . If the still hunters can't keep them in check........well there you go. If you stand against one kind of hunting, don't cry when they come after your style. That goes for every state.


 
Apparently the DNR did not propose this hunt due to overpopulation of bears. The justification section of their report states that the quota hunt will have minimal impact on North Georgia bear populations. My main point is there is no need to drop the dog hunt in the center of bow season. Push it back to December if necessary and everybody’s happy.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Mar 27, 2019)

Is there still a training season in GA?  I know guys that used to take their dogs to GA to run before the season opened.  Did/does that have an effect on daylight bear sightings?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 27, 2019)

Make no mistake, I'm a hunter and I support other hunters methods.  I grew up with a houndsman and I love to watch dogs work.

But, I fully oppose having a dog season during any other big game season.  We're fortunate to have here on this forum, some experienced North Carolina hunters.  I lived just over the state line in Clay county for about a dozen years.  I've seen the trail camera evidence to back up those nocturnal claims.  I've hunted those woods.  Once the dogs hit the ground, everything else is over.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Mar 27, 2019)

Needs to be in July or August and not just on WMA land. National forest and private land too. Those that don't want it, thats fine. I am sick and tired of the  things, they already started tearing out the trash when people leave it out for the trash man to pick up, three times this week on my road alone. Also tore into my feed room and scattered feed everywhere, tore down one fish feeder and ruined it. I wish the population was back where it was in the early eighties, didn't have all these problems. Most of the people that are bucking against this don't live up here, they don't see or have bear problems. We need to catch every one we can and haul them to the suburbs of the cities and see how many of these people want them then. If your hunting in these mountains or the wma land in these mountains and haven't killed one , you need to examine how your going about it, its 10 times easier to get a bear than a deer nowadays!! Just a rant!! Now I am finished, just frustrated with these things, hands are tied, can't get rid of them, no matter how many are killed they just keep coming!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 27, 2019)

^^^^ This is the other side of the coin, they are near as destructive as wild hog are, just less of them. Try to have honey bee's, cornfields or anything else and you will see quick. They have to be kept in check. DNR looks at a lot of things before they start a quota hunt, including residential complaints, they seldom start one over requests.  People that try to make a living off the land and live in the same area, fully understand. Deer feeders are a favorite target also.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2019)

goshenmountainman said:


> Needs to be in July or August and not just on WMA land. National forest and private land too. Those that don't want it, thats fine. I am sick and tired of the **** things, they already started tearing out the trash when people leave it out for the trash man to pick up, three times this week on my road alone. Also tore into my feed room and scattered feed everywhere, tore down one fish feeder and ruined it. I wish the population was back where it was in the early eighties, didn't have all these problems. Most of the people that are bucking against this don't live up here, they don't see or have bear problems. We need to catch every one we can and haul them to the suburbs of the cities and see how many of these people want them then. If your hunting in these mountains or the wma land in these mountains and haven't killed one , you need to examine how your going about it, its 10 times easier to get a bear than a deer nowadays!! Just a rant!! Now I am finished, just frustrated with these things, hands are tied, can't get rid of them, no matter how many are killed they just keep coming!!


The flip side is, when dogging starts, it will then become nearly impossible to kill a bear on public land without a pack of dogs.

I am not anti-hounds. I come from many, many generations of hound hunters. I used to have a pack of hounds, and I spent many enjoyable years hunting bears with them. So don't go there. I get it completely.

My gripe with NC is that there is no time that it is legal to kill a bear that it is not legal to hunt them with hounds.

In GA, y'all can kill bears in bow season and muzzleloader season. We can't here. I see bears on public I could easily kill every year in bow and ML season.

But-from daylight on opening day of bear season, you have a better chance of winning the lottery than seeing a bear in the daylight on public land. There are packs running everywhere, every day. The bears pretty much go completely nocturnal and almost completely unkillable without dogs for the whole bear season.

My compromise would be to open our deer archery and muzzleloader seasons to bear hunting with no dogs allowed, then the hound hunters still have the whole regular bear season to hunt like they do now.

Bears are getting really overpopulated in places here. The number killed by spot-and-stalk or treestand hunters would not pose any problems at all with the populations, I don't think.


----------



## Buckman18 (Mar 27, 2019)

I oppose the timing of the dog season. Makes no sense to ruin the archery season on these WMA’s. I agree with all the comments above. One that hasn’t been discussed is the problems that will occur with the hounds when a bear leads them onto private land.

I think a spring or summer season would be much more productive and would be more effective at lowering the population. If we MUST try a dog season, which will be a disaster, do it in December or January first.


----------



## lampern (Mar 27, 2019)

What people are missing is that it’s 9 days only and only on 2 WMAs leaving thousands of acres of public land off limits to hunting bear with dogs.

It’s a trial hunt.


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Mar 27, 2019)

I’m not a fan of dog hunts during bow season. I’m an out of state guy that travels in to hunt WMA’s . I can sympathize with hound hunters, but you can hound hunt anytime of year , dogs can pick up scent in Late December just as good as September. If this goes into effect , I’m probably gonna try Virginia to hunt, as hounds will decrease my bow chances.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 27, 2019)

On the other hand you have houndsman that do not have the opportunity to hunt their way so maybe they feel as well that they should give bow hunters 2 weeks to hunt and have more bear hunts with dogs. So maybe they have just been unhappy long enough with still hunters.


----------



## Raylander (Mar 27, 2019)

Here is my take. Early season is the easiest time for bear killing. Dogs running in archery season will send everything packing; bears, deer, squirrels, coons, even the yuppies will run from a bear dog. And before anyone says bear dogs dont run deer- I understand that, but the deer dont.. The bears will go nocturnal just as many have said. If this happens you can count on the number of bears killed going down on those 2 wmas. 

Until we have a shot to kill some of the larger sows- the population will increase. Its not complicated. It works the same as deer population. If you want more deer- shoot none or bucks only. If you want less deer shoot does.. Same goes for bears. Only thing is the larger female bears generally have cubs in the fall, making them off limits.. A spring/summer (May) season would allow us an opportunity to kill some large sows (directly impacting the population). Until that happens there will be no dent in the bears.

As other have said- do it in December and everyone is happy

I oppose the hunt(s)


----------



## Raylander (Mar 27, 2019)

lampern said:


> What people are missing is that it’s 9 days only and only on 2 WMAs leaving thousands of acres of public land off limits to hunting bear with dogs.
> 
> It’s a trial hunt.



I dont think anyone 'missed' that..


----------



## Buckman18 (Mar 27, 2019)

lampern said:


> What people are missing is that it’s 9 days only and only on 2 WMAs leaving thousands of acres of public land off limits to hunting bear with dogs.
> 
> It’s a trial hunt.



Just 9 days?

9 days is approximately a reduction of 22% of bow season. The early season bear gun hunt is also reduced by 22%, assuming the proposed changes stay as is. This is a very big deal if you hunt these WMA’s during the early season.

I normally support our great state on new thoughts and ideas, but this one needs to be scrapped.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 27, 2019)

Are there not more boars than sows? So more boars killed less sows getting pregnant. I have always heard on the hogs shooting boars helps reduce more than shooting sows. Boar can get several sows pregnant, sows cannot get sows pregnant.


----------



## jbogg (Mar 27, 2019)

lampern said:


> What people are missing is that it’s 9 days only and only on 2 WMAs leaving thousands of acres of public land off limits to hunting bear with dogs.
> 
> It’s a trial hunt.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## jbogg (Mar 27, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Are there not more boars than sows? So more boars killed less sows getting pregnant. I have always heard on the hogs shooting boars helps reduce more than shooting sows. Boar can get several sows pregnant, sows cannot get sows pregnant.



Bears and hogs have drastically different reproductive capabilities.  A sow bear may have 2 -3 cubs every other year compared to a sow hog than can have 3 litters a year with 6 - 9 shoats per litter.  A large boar bear will kill cubs to bring the sow into a heat cycle, so shooting  mainly boar bear would likely cause an increase in overall bear numbers.  On the other hand shooting mainly boar hogs would likely have very little impact on reducing hog populations since there would always be a enough  boars to take care of the breeding duties.


----------



## Raylander (Mar 27, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Are there not more boars than sows? So more boars killed less sows getting pregnant. I have always heard on the hogs shooting boars helps reduce more than shooting sows. Boar can get several sows pregnant, sows cannot get sows pregnant.



Big males bears are known to kill cubs with the idea of bringing the female back into 'the mood'. Without the larger male bears the population can grow quickly. 

A May/June (2-3 weeks) bear tag would give us the chance to whack some big sows. Those that would have just cast away their young, then they couldnt have cubs. That would directly create less bears..

Like everyone else- I want less bears. Dog hunters, as proposed, are not the missing piece of the equation. I am a bowhunter, the current proposal negatively impacts me. If the proposal was for another part of the year (even spring!) I wouldnt care a lick. In fact, a spring bear/dog could be REAL good!

Regarding the breeding of anything that has inneys and outeys. One male can and will 'connect' with numerous females. Shoot the female first if you want less of em.. Females flat out have more babies than males


----------



## ddd-shooter (Mar 27, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> I oppose the timing of the dog season. Makes no sense to ruin the archery season on these WMA’s. I agree with all the comments above. One that hasn’t been discussed is the problems that will occur with the hounds when a bear leads them onto private land.
> 
> I think a spring or summer season would be much more productive and would be more effective at lowering the population. If we MUST try a dog season, which will be a disaster, do it in December or January first.


Agree with this completely


----------



## lampern (Mar 27, 2019)

worleyburd86 said:


> I dont think anyone 'missed' that..



I think most people are totally missing that fact.

Two 9 day hunts on only two areas and it’s the end of bow hunting as we know it.

I don’t think so.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2019)

lampern said:


> I think most people are totally missing that fact.
> 
> Two 9 day hunts on only two areas and it’s the end of bow hunting as we know it.
> 
> I don’t think so.


No, it's the end of bear hunting as they know it. The bear dogging doesn't affect the deer much here, but it sure affects the behavior of the bears.


----------



## lampern (Mar 27, 2019)

Are we talking bow season for deer or bear people are concerned about?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2019)

lampern said:


> Are we talking bow season for deer or bear people are concerned about?


Probably both.


----------



## lampern (Mar 27, 2019)

I ask because it seems both are the same time.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 27, 2019)

It be what it be. I'll try to tag a bear early and see how it all plays out.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 27, 2019)

worleyburd86 said:


> Here is my take. Early season is the easiest time for bear killing. Dogs running in archery season will send everything packing; bears, deer, squirrels, coons, even the yuppies will run from a bear dog. And before anyone says bear dogs dont run deer- I understand that, but the deer dont.. The bears will go nocturnal just as many have said. If this happens you can count on the number of bears killed going down on those 2 wmas.
> 
> Until we have a shot to kill some of the larger sows- the population will increase. Its not complicated. It works the same as deer population. If you want more deer- shoot none or bucks only. If you want less deer shoot does.. Same goes for bears. Only thing is the larger female bears generally have cubs in the fall, making them off limits.. A spring/summer (May) season would allow us an opportunity to kill some large sows (directly impacting the population). Until that happens there will be no dent in the bears.
> 
> ...



You Sir make better sense of the bear population and we need you to express your opinion as fact at one of these meetings or by letter or phone.

A spring or sow hunt makes the population decrease and that my friend is what we expect in north Georgia. 
Seems perfect time to remove some of the tough restrictions on bears. 
I’ll now oppose this early dog quota hunt also due to your argument making the best complete perfect sense on sows.
Less bear more deer period!
Sometimes thinking outside the box puts you right in the wheelhouse.


----------



## Rulo (Mar 27, 2019)

jbogg said:


> As for you guys that hunt Cohutta, Blue Ridge, Coopers Creek...  Don’t sit on the sidelines just because this does not affect you currently. My guess is that bear dog hunting will be expanded to other mountain WMAs in the near future.   Please show up at the April 15 meeting and let your voices be heard.



It most certainly will. These public hearings are a formality that DNR goes through prior to passing whatever they feel like passing. 

Hate to sound like Negative Nancy but they (DNR) do not listen to what the people have to say once they (DNR) get the idea out and to the point of holding public hearings on the matter.  

They  know best.   Nuff said....


----------



## Buckman18 (Mar 27, 2019)

Rulo said:


> It most certainly will. These public hearings are a formality that DNR goes through prior to passing whatever they feel like passing.
> 
> Hate to sound like Negative Nancy but they (DNR) do not listen to what the people have to say once they (DNR) get the idea out and to the point of holding public hearings on the matter.
> 
> They  know best.   Nuff said....



This hasn’t been my experience. The folks I talk to at DNR are very knowledgeable and passionate, and always seek feedback. The dogging bears idea just needs to be shot in the noggin. I know what bear dogging is, I’ve done it for years in NC. It has its place in the world, but not here in N GA.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 27, 2019)

I agree the bears need to be thinned out and dogging is a way to try and assist doing that. That being said the timing of this hunt is crazy......... Wait till early spring or the middle of the summer and have at it. It does not need to happen in bow season, that's the best time to kill a bear if your so inclined to try.


----------



## lampern (Mar 27, 2019)

The Georgia general assembly (politicians) have placed time restrictions on when the DNR may allow bears to be hunted.

Unlike many other states politicians have set restrictions on what the DNR can do in terms of hunting and fishing.


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 28, 2019)

NOT DURING OR RIGHT BEFORE ARCHERY SEASON!!! Whose buying more liscence which = $, bowhunters or doggers? Good Lord willin' I too will be in Gainesville on the 15th!


----------



## Buckman18 (Mar 28, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> NOT DURING OR RIGHT BEFORE ARCHERY SEASON!!! Whose buying more liscence which = $, bowhunters or doggers? Good Lord willin' I too will be in Gainesville on the 15th!



Excellent point!

Closing down nearly 1/4 of bow season for over 100 bow hunters for a handful of dog hunters doesn’t make good business sense.


----------



## lampern (Mar 28, 2019)

Except the dog hunters showed up in numbers at the DNR meetings.

And there is no reason to assume they won’t again.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 28, 2019)

Not in favor of this either.  Will not be able to attend a meeting but will write in my comments.  If you're going to experiment with something, don't schedule it for a period that disrupts other seasons.  If a goal is to kill more bears, it will almost be impossible to make a determination if more/less bears are killed due to dog hunting, loss of bow hunting or the affect dogging has on bear behavior following the dog hunts.  If the goal is to try and bring the population into check, have two years of hunting bear over bait and see how the harvest reports reflect this strategy.  If the goal is to provide doggers with a season, then do it during the practice season that's already been allocated if that still exists.  This activity should be done during a period that will not impact other hunting seasons and give game ample opportunity to get back to their normal routine and behavior before other hunting seasons open.


----------



## lampern (Mar 28, 2019)

> . If the goal is to provide doggers with a season, then do it during the practice season that's already been allocated if that still exists



The DNR can't do that.

Bear season cannot be open 



> (10) Bear Jan. 16 -- Sept. 7






> Game Species Maximum Open Season





> (12) Bear Sept. 8 -- Jan. 15


----------



## JN86 (Mar 28, 2019)

I've never dogged bear so I can't say how it affects bear movement. I do hunt hog and small game with dogs and now it doesn't affect deer when dogs are running or treeing coon. The problem we always had was after deer season was closed and we still have 2 months left to hunt the gates we're locked. It's very irritating when you are going to your dogs and have to walk half a mile when you could have drove with in a few yards of them. Also like said before the best time to hunt bear is early so why should the hound's men have to take the leftovers and when the gates are locked?


----------



## Rabun (Mar 28, 2019)

lampern said:


> The DNR can't do that.
> 
> Bear season cannot be open



Who stipulates those dates?  If it's a cumulative number of days and not actual calendar time frame, then it could be shifted to close the first of december and open for dogs the first of august?  But I don't know if that is possible. Not much bear activity in mountains in december anyway.


----------



## lampern (Mar 28, 2019)

The law does


----------



## jbogg (Mar 28, 2019)

JN86 said:


> I've never dogged bear so I can't say how it affects bear movement. I do hunt hog and small game with dogs and now it doesn't affect deer when dogs are running or treeing coon. The problem we always had was after deer season was closed and we still have 2 months left to hunt the gates we're locked. It's very irritating when you are going to your dogs and have to walk half a mile when you could have drove with in a few yards of them. Also like said before the best time to hunt bear is early so why should the hound's men have to take the leftovers and when the gates are locked?



I am fairly certain the timing of the dog hunt has nothing to do with the status of the gates.  The gates for most interior roads usually remain locked for the duration of bow season anyhow with the exception of the early rifle hunt.  Regarding “leftovers”,  there are still plenty of bears to be hunted by dog hunters in December.  September and October are a critical time for a bow hunter to be successful.  Dog Hunters on the other hand are not relying on the bear to come to them since they are obviously using the dogs to locate and tree the bear.  A pack of dogs can push a bear out of a laurel thicket just as easily in December as in September.


----------



## Buckman18 (Mar 28, 2019)

Rabun said:


> Not in favor of this either.  Will not be able to attend a meeting but will write in my comments.  If you're going to experiment with something, don't schedule it for a period that disrupts other seasons.  If a goal is to kill more bears, it will almost be impossible to make a determination if more/less bears are killed due to dog hunting, loss of bow hunting or the affect dogging has on bear behavior following the dog hunts.  If the goal is to try and bring the population into check, have two years of hunting bear over bait and see how the harvest reports reflect this strategy.  If the goal is to provide doggers with a season, then do it during the practice season that's already been allocated if that still exists.  This activity should be done during a period that will not impact other hunting seasons and give game ample opportunity to get back to their normal routine and behavior before other hunting seasons open.



Where can we send comments?


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 28, 2019)

JN86 said:


> I've never dogged bear so I can't say how it affects bear movement. I do hunt hog and small game with dogs and now it doesn't affect deer when dogs are running or treeing coon. The problem we always had was after deer season was closed and we still have 2 months left to hunt the gates we're locked. It's very irritating when you are going to your dogs and have to walk half a mile when you could have drove with in a few yards of them. Also like said before the best time to hunt bear is early so why should the hound's men have to take the leftovers and when the gates are locked?


I love locked gates. It's the only game management tool we have in some areas.


----------



## Raylander (Mar 28, 2019)

From my experience the gates are an interesting case. They are closed for archery season. Then as the firearm hunts occur they slowly open a few at a time. This slows the access and prohibits the property being 'blown out' (which is exactly what a dog hunt will do). I dont mind the closed gates- it keeps fat and lazy people out..


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 28, 2019)

Like it or not deer hunting is the heavy hitter. Deer hunting is to Georgia wildlife like the high school football team is to the athletic department. Wrestling, tennis, track and so on doesn't bring the crowds. Football does. Crowds = funding. Therefore football takes precedence over the others. The other sports typically get the "leftovers".


----------



## Raylander (Mar 28, 2019)

Its already been stated by one out of state hunter on this thread- they wont come to hunt bears after the dogs theyll go elsewhere. My cousin and a few others (from AL) were planning to come hunt with me this year a time or two. They are debating on going to LBL in KY to hunt deer if the dog hunts take place. That'll get em in the pocket book.


----------



## JN86 (Mar 28, 2019)

I don't mind to walk at all. It's just the fact that they close them like there's nothing left. As far as the hunt in December the sows den up dogs will most likely get on a boar need to get sows if you want to get the population in check. Isn't that the goal?


----------



## lampern (Mar 28, 2019)

Why can’t you bow hunt bears in December?


----------



## Raylander (Mar 28, 2019)

JN86 said:


> I don't mind to walk at all. It's just the fact that they close them like there's nothing left. As far as the hunt in December the sows den up dogs will most likely get on a boar need to get sows if you want to get the population in check. Isn't that the goal?



See my previous posts. My thumbs are worn from working all day. I agree- kill the sows. Best shot for that is in May


----------



## Raylander (Mar 28, 2019)

lampern said:


> Why can’t you bow hunt bears in December?



You can. However, as a bow huntter the prime time has passed. Avorns are mostly played out minus some late reds.. Dogs could sniff up a bear anytime..


----------



## Rabun (Mar 28, 2019)

lampern said:


> The law does



Which law?  Is it a federal mandate because it's federal land, or are those dates set by the state?  And can they be modified?



Buckman18 said:


> Where can we send comments?




Statements may be electronically submitted at: https://georgiawildlife.com/regulations/meetings
Written statements should be mailed to: GA DNR/Wildlife Resources Division/Game Management Section; Attn: Tina Johannsen; 2067 U.S. Highway 278, S.E.; Social Circle, Georgia 30025
Call 706-557-3350


----------



## lampern (Mar 28, 2019)

State law


----------



## JN86 (Mar 28, 2019)

worleyburd86 said:


> See my previous posts. My thumbs are worn from working all day. I agree- kill the sows. Best shot for that is in May


That's what I'm saying. If the dogs run in December mostly boar's will be killed. I'm a bow Hunter also and I'm just making the point that there should be some compromise so everyone can do what they enjoy. I also think May would be a good time for dogs or stand hunt.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 28, 2019)

So I was reading the proposed Chattahoochee WMA bear seasons...it states "Archery still hunting" and "Firearms still hunting" and then the applicable dates on p A-86.    what is meant by that language?


----------



## Raylander (Mar 28, 2019)

JN86 said:


> I don't mind to walk at all. It's just the fact that they close them like there's nothing left. As far as the hunt in December the sows den up dogs will most likely get on a boar need to get sows if you want to get the population in check. Isn't that the goal?



Why cant dogs jump one out of a den? I know my dog (not trained hunter) will dig up a chimpmonk and chew his head off..


----------



## JN86 (Mar 28, 2019)

worleyburd86 said:


> Why cant dogs jump one out of a den? I know my dog (not trained hunter) will dig up a chimpmonk and chew his head off..


Lol. I would like to the dog that can do that to a bear.


----------



## Raylander (Mar 28, 2019)

Maybe not chew their head off but if your hounds cant smell a bear in a den. You need new dogs brother..


----------



## Raylander (Mar 28, 2019)

Ivr goy a lab/plot mix but hes got no balls


----------



## Raylander (Mar 28, 2019)

JN86 said:


> Lol. I would like to the dog that can do that to a bear.



Seriously. Ill be in Gville petiton against the proposed time frame. But if i fail- id love to have my dog run with an educated pack. He'll get it done.. Nose x10


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 28, 2019)

worleyburd86 said:


> Why cant dogs jump one out of a den? I know my dog (not trained hunter) will dig up a chimpmonk and chew his head off..


Cause bears need to lay down a track for dogs to cut.  A denned up bear ain't leaving any tracks.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 28, 2019)

Another thought is this, Spring time bear hunt is prone to have sows killed that have cubs who will end up a death of starvation. I do not believe that once a bear is being chased by dogs that the cubs are going to stick around mom and by the time hunters get 2 or 3 miles in to bear treed they are not going to know if she had cubs with her a mile before she treed.


----------



## Raylander (Mar 28, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Cause bears need to lay down a track for dogs to cut.  A denned up bear ain't leaving any tracks.



A trained dog will not sniff out hollow logs?


----------



## Raylander (Mar 28, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Another thought is this, Spring time bear hunt is prone to have sows killed that have cubs who will end up a death of starvation. I do not believe that once a bear is being chased by dogs that the cubs are going to stick around mom and by the time hunters get 2 or 3 miles in to bear treed they are not going to know if she had cubs with her a mile before she treed.



With dogs youd be treeing the bear? And sizing up a shot? Correct? She aint going nowhere? Eyeball those nips. I was under the impression that dogs were used to identify and target specific bears.. Like lions..


----------



## Raylander (Mar 28, 2019)

Rabun said:


> So I was reading the proposed Chattahoochee WMA bear seasons...it states "Archery still hunting" and "Firearms still hunting" and then the applicable dates on p A-86.    what is meant by that language?



Dunno email your state rep and senator tell them you woukd be in favor of a spring bear hunt. Period. Dogs would be a great asset at that time of year!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm in favor of a spring season.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 28, 2019)

JN86 said:


> I've never dogged bear so I can't say how it affects bear movement. I do hunt hog and small game with dogs and now it doesn't affect deer when dogs are running or treeing coon. The problem we always had was after deer season was closed and we still have 2 months left to hunt the gates we're locked. It's very irritating when you are going to your dogs and have to walk half a mile when you could have drove with in a few yards of them. Also like said before the best time to hunt bear is early so why should the hound's men have to take the leftovers and when the gates are locked?


I have dogged bears. A lot. I can say how it affects bear movement. Dogs in the woods don't affect deer much, but they sure affect daytime bear movement. As for your last question, here is the big difference: Still hunting bears doesn't affect the hound hunters at all. Dogging bears makes a huge, huge, huge, impact on the still hunters. It makes it so it is about impossible to kill a bear without dogs.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 28, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I'm in favor of a spring season.



Don’t bear hunt but do turkey hunt in the mountains some in the Spring. Wonder how a Spring bear dog hunt would affect the turkey hunting. Wouldn’t be much fun working a gobbler when a pack of dogs run thru.


----------



## JN86 (Mar 28, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have dogged bears. A lot. I can say how it affects bear movement. Dogs in the woods don't affect deer much, but they sure affect daytime bear movement. As for your last question, here is the big difference: Still hunting bears doesn't affect the hound hunters at all. Dogging bears makes a huge, huge, huge, impact on the still hunters. It makes it so it is about impossible to kill a bear without dogs.


I now still hunting doesn't impact bear movement but it does impact hound hunting. Most dogging seasons is planned around still hunting.


----------



## Raylander (Mar 28, 2019)

B





turkeykirk said:


> Don’t bear hunt but do turkey hunt in the mountains some in the Spring. Wonder how a Spring bear dog hunt would affect the turkey hunting. Wouldn’t be much fun working a gobbler when a pack of dogs run thru.



Be best if was during the hog/yote hunt. Last 2 weeks of May- archery only- quota with dogs- specific WMAs- bug guns- whatever it takes...


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 28, 2019)

I submitted my opposition via email. Thanks for the link.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Mar 28, 2019)

worleyburd86 said:


> A trained dog will not sniff out hollow logs?



Bear dogs are kept on leash until you find a track. Then you determine how hot the track is, size of the track, if there are obviously cubs with it and which direction it is heading before you turn loose. They don’t just run loose through the woods like coon or rabbit dogs.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 28, 2019)

JN86 said:


> I now still hunting doesn't impact bear movement but it does impact hound hunting. Most dogging seasons is planned around still hunting.


How does still hunting impact dogging? I don't see it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 28, 2019)

NCMTNHunter said:


> Bear dogs are kept on leash until you find a track. Then you determine how hot the track is, size of the track, if there are obviously cubs with it and which direction it is heading before you turn loose. They don’t just run loose through the woods like coon or rabbit dogs.


Yep. We always tried to never turn on a sow with cubs.


----------



## Buckman18 (Mar 28, 2019)

Rabun said:


> Which law?  Is it a federal mandate because it's federal land, or are those dates set by the state?  And can they be modified?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

This is what I sent in an email, feel free to copy or improve on:



I am writing to OPPOSE the proposed bear hunt with dogs during the archery season on Chattahoochee and Chestatee WMA's.  This nearly 25% reduction in bow seaon for a small handful of houndsmen will seriously reduce and have a negative impact for the 100-200 bowhunters who utilize the archery seasons on these WMA's. 

The timing for the proposed hunt is terrible. If it must be tried, please consider a late December or January date.

In addition the dogs will harass deer and other wildlife, will likely range on to private land during the chase causing conflicts, and there will be road damage and litter on the land.

I, and many others, would instead like to propose a late spring or summer bear season. This would effectively reduce the bear population, and would benefit more hunters.  Nevertheless, I, and many other Chattahoochee and Chestatee bowhunters, OPPOSE dog hunting for bears in north Georgia.

Thanks,


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 28, 2019)

Sent my thoughts in. Basically the same thing. I did also mention that was glad to see the reduction in doe days. I didn't see anything about reduction or elimination on nf land did yall? I thought I read on another thread that Mr killmaster suggested removing them on nf land east of 75.


----------



## lampern (Mar 28, 2019)

The dogs are not going to harass the deer.

It doesn't happen in North Carolina where the seasons overlap


----------



## Buckman18 (Mar 28, 2019)

lampern said:


> The dogs are not going to harass the deer.
> 
> It doesn't happen in North Carolina where the seasons overlap



Yes it does, and yes they do. I’ve seen it too many times. One of the biggest mountain bucks I’ve ever killed was being chased in Towns County, GA by ‘bear’ dogs near the state line in the southern Nantahala wilderness in 2010. I shot him at full throttle. He was with and ahead of a doe and I remember thinking ‘that’s unusual,’ before I shot.

The buck was in his final throws after taking a 300 mag, and here they come hot on his trail. They had on their collars and trackers and when they saw me walking toward them they left in a hurry.

3 things I’ve learned in my 39 years on this planet:

1. Don’t trust a rattlesnake with a ‘pet me’ sign.

2. Never marry a girl who comes from a family of Democrats.

3. Don’t trust folks who say ‘you can trust me’ and/or ‘my dogs don’t run deer!’


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 28, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Yes it does, and yes they do. I’ve seen it too many times. One of the biggest mountain bucks I’ve ever killed was being chased in Towns County, GA by ‘bear’ dogs near the state line in the southern Nantahala wilderness in 2010. I shot him at full throttle. He was with and ahead of a doe and I remember thinking ‘that’s unusual,’ before I shot.
> 
> The buck was in his final throws after taking a 300 mag, and here they come hot on his trail. They had on their collars and trackers and when they saw me walking toward them they left in a hurry.
> 
> ...


They ran you your biggest deer to date ? Might wanna thank them.


----------



## lampern (Mar 28, 2019)

The bow deer season and the gun bear season overlap in NC.

Record numbers of deer are being killed on the national forests with bow and arrows.

Record numbers of bears are being killed too.

The seasons have co existed for decades just fine.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 28, 2019)

That's a felony in most states.


----------



## JN86 (Mar 28, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> How does still hunting impact dogging? I don't see it.


This is a good example in it's self. There's around 40 days of bow season and there allowing 9 of them to be used for dogging and it's not good. Just on 2 WMA's. Anything brought up about hunting with dogs in most cases fround up on. All the gates are locked where I hunt after deer season. If they we're to lock the gates dearing deer season it would not be good. I personally don't have any interest in dogging bear but I do think everyone should be treated fairly and have a equal opportunity.


----------



## Buckman18 (Mar 28, 2019)

lampern said:


> The bow deer season and the gun bear season overlap in NC.
> 
> Record numbers of deer are being killed on the national forests with bow and arrows.
> 
> ...



I bet you’ve scored some fine bow kills on the Natl Forest of North Carolina? I’d like to see some pics! When are you going to post them?


----------



## JN86 (Mar 28, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is what I sent in an email, feel free to copy or improve on:
> 
> ...


If a hand full of dog hunters drove up and down the road 5 times it still wouldn't do as much damage as 200 people driving on it once.


----------



## lampern (Mar 28, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> I bet you’ve scored some fine bow kills on the Natl Forest of North Carolina? I’d like to see some pics! When are you going to post them?



I don't hunt on the national forests.

Just stating the facts.

Harvest data doesn't lie.

https://www.ncwildlife.org/Hunting/Learn-Resources/Reports#2624392-white-tailed-deer


----------



## jbogg (Mar 29, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Sent my thoughts in. Basically the same thing. I did also mention that was glad to see the reduction in doe days. I didn't see anything about reduction or elimination on nf land did yall? I thought I read on another thread that Mr killmaster suggested removing them on nf land east of 75.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Mar 29, 2019)

Where was all this opposition when they took a week away from bow season for muzzle loaders, they took the best week of the season and everyone just sat back and took it. Mostly because it suited their wants, well I guess this suits some folk's wants too. I for one don't want to lose any bow season at all, but I don't hunt either one of those WMA's anymore, there are very few deer left on either one, this is the reason I don't hunt them and the bears are most of the reason there are none. I could care less when they have the dog season but I think it should happen when the bears are on the move, not in the den. Everyone has the right to hunt and I think the dog hunters should have their season, Its fair for everyone else to have their season and its fair for them to have theirs too.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 29, 2019)

goshenmountainman said:


> Where was all this opposition when they took a week away from bow season for muzzle loaders, they took the best week of the season and everyone just sat back and took it. Mostly because it suited their wants, well I guess this suits some folk's wants too. I for one don't want to lose any bow season at all, but I don't hunt either one of those WMA's anymore, there are very few deer left on either one, this is the reason I don't hunt them and the bears are most of the reason there are none. I could care less when they have the dog season but I think it should happen when the bears are on the move, not in the den. Everyone has the right to hunt and I think the dog hunters should have their season, Its fair for everyone else to have their season and its fair for them to have theirs too.


Actually there was opposition. The political answer was to rotate the primitive weapons season one year it took a week of archery season, next year it took a week of firearms season if I remember right.

That said the archery hunters didn’t really “lose” anything they could still hunt the entire season


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 29, 2019)

This is probably the most divided subject I've seen on the bear forum. I'm not against the dog hunters and wish em all the best. If they want prime hunting, and everyone wants to lower the bear population then the simple answer is to let em run em in late May. It might take a lil' longer to make it happen legally, but it'd be productive.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Mar 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Actually there was opposition. The political answer was to rotate the primitive weapons season one year it took a week of archery season, next year it took a week of firearms season if I remember right.
> 
> That said the archery hunters didn’t really “lose” anything they could still hunt the entire season


Same for the proposed bear season! Just go somewhere else and keep hunting, no loss, same as muzzle loader.


----------



## jbogg (Mar 29, 2019)

goshenmountainman said:


> Where was all this opposition when they took a week away from bow season for muzzle loaders, they took the best week of the season and everyone just sat back and took it. Mostly because it suited their wants, well I guess this suits some folk's wants too. I for one don't want to lose any bow season at all, but I don't hunt either one of those WMA's anymore, there are very few deer left on either one, this is the reason I don't hunt them and the bears are most of the reason there are none. I could care less when they have the dog season but I think it should happen when the bears are on the move, not in the den. Everyone has the right to hunt and I think the dog hunters should have their season, Its fair for everyone else to have their season and its fair for them to have theirs too.



Comparing muzzleloader season to a dog hunt is apples and oranges.  The guy hunting with a muzzleloader one ridge over doesn’t negatively affect my bow hunt at all, and vice versa.  As has been previously stated by many who are  familiar with the dog hunting, dog hunting will  quickly alter daytime bear activity causing many of them to go nocturnal.   Again, I’m not opposed to the dog hunt, just the timing. Dog hunters don’t need to rely on the acorn drop, because they use dogs! I understand it is very physically demanding, but it is not the same as trying to locate and hunt a bear without the use  of dogs.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Mar 29, 2019)

jbogg said:


> Comparing muzzleloader season to a dog hunt is apples and oranges.  The guy hunting with a muzzleloader one ridge over doesn’t negatively affect my bow hunt at all, and vice versa.  As has been previously stated by many who are  familiar with the dog hunting, dog hunting will  quickly alter daytime bear activity causing many of them to go nocturnal.   Again, I’m not opposed to the dog hunt, just the timing. Dog hunters don’t need to rely on the acorn drop, because they use dogs! I understand it is very physically demanding, but it is not the same as trying to locate and hunt a bear without the use  of dogs.


Maybe they need to make the hunts night time then. Two wma hunts are not going to affect the rest of the state..or the rest of public land.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2019)

lampern said:


> I don't hunt on the national forests.
> 
> Just stating the facts.
> 
> ...


Harvest data revals that in my county, which is half covered by national forest, there was a grand total of 24 deer killed in bow season, mostly on private land. Sounds like great deer hunting.
There were 99 bears killed, about half of of them on NF land, probably all with dogs.


----------



## lampern (Mar 30, 2019)

I was just looking at data from the counties bordering Georgia and seems like they are harvesting more deer than ever.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2019)

lampern said:


> I was just looking at data from the counties bordering Georgia and seems like they are harvesting more deer than ever.


Now look at how many come from private land and how many from public. And keep in mind that some of these counties are 1/2 to 3/4 public land.


----------



## Rulo (Mar 30, 2019)

Those in opposition to this latest proposal are wasting your time, ink, postage stamps, letters and emails....... 

DNR gonna ram it down your throats like all the other stuff they ever propose and put up to public input. 

The decision has been made. This is procedure prior to implementation.


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 30, 2019)

Keep in mind that just showing up at the public meetings and sitting there doesn't cast your "vote". Even if the guy right beside you states whats on yer mind, his comment is only recorded once. Stand up and speak your piece. It's being recorded. That's why this procedure is implemented! THE DECISION HAS NOT YET BEEN MADE. Social media whining is not considered when these changes are made.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 31, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Keep in mind that just showing up at the public meetings and sitting there doesn't cast your "vote". Even if the guy right beside you states whats on yer mind, his comment is only recorded once. Stand up and speak your piece. It's being recorded. That's why this procedure is implemented! THE DECISION HAS NOT YET BEEN MADE. Social media whining is not considered when these changes are made.


very true. When I was at the meeting in January seems like 3/4 of the folks there were dog hunters and everybody complained about the number of bears. I was skeptical about what was said would have any impact. It's plain as day the dnr did in fact hear and implement what they asked for. It does work folks, just need to show up and speak. I think being there in person does help. One of 2 folks opinion ain t gonna get anything done but when a crowd shows up it does as I seen it. I along with a few other folks mentioned no more does days on nf land. i was glad to see that the removal of doe days is proposed.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 31, 2019)

You can bet those bear doggers will be back at the next meeting. They were a dedicated group of guys.


----------



## Rulo (Mar 31, 2019)

You think any were from NC?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 31, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Now look at how many come from private land and how many from public. And keep in mind that some of these counties are 1/2 to 3/4 public land.


This is true !! 75% of the land here in this county is USFS and/or Georgia Power ! Georgia Power to can be considered public. You just have to go by their land office and get a card that gives you permission to be their property.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 31, 2019)

I was talking to some of the local guys here that are serious doggers. Of course they can only run & tree. But some of them go to S.C. and hunt their short hunt just across the river. It is crazy at what they pay. The permit to to be a nonresident observer is crazy high. Then tack the nonresident tags on that...it tears a $1000 bill up with little change for as short of a bear hunt that it is !


----------



## Panther25 (Mar 31, 2019)

I will be at the meeting in Gainesville in opposition of this. This would leave bow hunters only three weeks to hunt and two of those would be after the two weeks of rifle/dog hunts.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 31, 2019)

Rulo said:


> You think any were from NC?


Haywood county


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 31, 2019)

Don't know but a few i talked to were from rabun.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 31, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Don't know but a few i talked to were from rabun.


You would be very surprised how few in Rabun bow hunt ! That being said, I would suggest the folks that "bow" hunt those w WMAs show up !! I wish is was quota hunts across the board for all mountain WMAs and USFS lands too !! Maybe 2 3 day weekend hunts or such !


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 31, 2019)

Panther25 said:


> I will be at the meeting in Gainesville in opposition of this. This would leave bow hunters only three weeks to hunt and two of those would be after the two weeks of rifle/dog hunts.


We will see. I too as well as most up agree. The timing is wrong !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Haywood county


You gotta watch them Haywood County boys.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 1, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> You gotta watch them Haywood County boys.


 You're telling me!


----------



## robert carter (Apr 2, 2019)

I expect if hound hunters came through a spot on Friday and I wake up to hunt a hot spot I found on Saturday with my bow...I would see nothing if it was where the hounds were. 
  Still hunters seldom effect the guys around them. Dogs do.


----------



## strothershwacker (Apr 2, 2019)

Save a hound. Bowhunt a bear.


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm late to the party but whoever said that a December hunt would only affect boars since the sows would be denned up hasnt hunted in December in Georgia lately. Very few if any sows are denned up in December nowadays, at least if there's food in the woods. Let the dog hunters hunt then. Natural movement in daytime is at it's lowest but they still move at night.


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 10, 2019)

I'll be at the April 15th Gainesville meeting with bells on God willing.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 11, 2019)

What people are really missing is that on any given moment in time those WMA's only hold a couple bears. The odds of treeing one on the WMA is like hitting the lottery. More than likely they will be off of the WMA in a few minutes. lol I like that they are proposing a season but I know how that type of hunting works. It will be a complete joke. They need to do it across the entire CNF. Close down deer in archery for 1 week and allow the guys to hunt bears with dogs there.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 11, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> What people are really missing is that on any given moment in time those WMA's only hold a couple bears. The odds of treeing one on the WMA is like hitting the lottery. More than likely they will be off of the WMA in a few minutes. lol I like that they are proposing a season but I know how that type of hunting works. It will be a complete joke. They need to do it across the entire CNF. Close down deer in archery for 1 week and allow the guys to hunt bears with dogs there.



I've never read a more incorrect post.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 11, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> You can bet those bear doggers will be back at the next meeting. They were a dedicated group of guys.


It is a shame that we all from small game to turkey to bow to rifle to muzzleloader to houndsman cannot be a dedicated group as a whole. That is what could end up costing hunting opportunities. You cannot take out an army easily, separate them into small squadrons and you can take out one squadron at a time or have each one caught in the others cross fire.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 11, 2019)

Rulo said:


> You think any were from NC?


From a group text I was in, they were all from GA


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 11, 2019)

Whitetailfreak,

Clearly you have not hunted bears with dogs.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Apr 11, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> What people are really missing is that on any given moment in time those WMA's only hold a couple bears. The odds of treeing one on the WMA is like hitting the lottery. More than likely they will be off of the WMA in a few minutes. lol I like that they are proposing a season but I know how that type of hunting works. It will be a complete joke. They need to do it across the entire CNF. Close down deer in archery for 1 week and allow the guys to hunt bears with dogs there.


I DO NOT SUPPORT closing any of archery season at all, for any reason...There is no reason to take any of the existing season when there is plenty of other time throughout the year..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 11, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> Whitetailfreak,
> 
> Clearly you have not hunted bears with dogs.


Let me tell you something, Mallards. Clearly, you have no clue. That man you are talking about is from one of the most well-known and respected hound hunting families in the southern Appalachians. Several generations of his family and my family have bear hunted with hounds together going back to the early 1900s. The real deal type of hound hunting. Mention his family name to anybody in western NC, and one of the first things they'll think of is hounds and bears. The man is a true woodsman, and has likely already forgotton more about bear hunting than you will ever know.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Apr 11, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> Whitetailfreak,
> 
> Clearly you have not hunted bears with dogs.


I chuckled when I read that. Hillbilly sumed it up!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 11, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> Whitetailfreak,
> 
> Clearly you have not hunted bears with dogs.



And all this time I thought he had credibility... leave it to the internet to expose the frauds!  Shame on you Whitetailfreak!!!


----------



## Christian hughey (Apr 11, 2019)

jbogg said:


> I am not a fan of this quota hunt occurring in the middle of bow season. When you combine this nine days with the September rifle hunt you have reduced bow season to three weeks. For anyone else opposed to this proposal there is still one more opportunity to let your voice be heard on April 15 in Gainesville. The squeaky wheel gets the grease. At the last Gainesville meeting there were 16 people that spoke in favor of bear hunting with dogs. As a result their request was granted. I would encourage anyone who  does not want their bow season reduced to almost nothing to show up and speak out. View attachment 963571


I agree, I always like the opportunity to break out my bow, I don't really care for the early gun hunt but I understand why they do it.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 11, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> Whitetailfreak,
> 
> Clearly you have not hunted bears with dogs.



Not looking to argue, but to say that killing a bear with dogs on Chattahoochee and Chestatee will be like winning the lottery and that at any given time there's only a few bears on these WMAs is absurd.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Apr 12, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> What people are really missing is that on any given moment in time those WMA's only hold a couple bears. The odds of treeing one on the WMA is like hitting the lottery. More than likely they will be off of the WMA in a few minutes. lol I like that they are proposing a season but I know how that type of hunting works. It will be a complete joke. They need to do it across the entire CNF. Close down deer in archery for 1 week and allow the guys to hunt bears with dogs there.


Buddy the Chatt WMA alone is 25k acres. Do you know how big that  is? I've seen 3 bears in one place dead in the middle of the WMA all within 1 1/2 hour still hunting. You put a dog on one and it's better than dead 20 miles any direction without crossing any kind of line. I am pretty convinced there could be a couple of bears every square mile of either WMA at any given time.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 12, 2019)

I didn't realize it was that big. I had misread that it was only 2500 acres not 25,000 acres. 

What I am really advocating and driving at is that I feel they should open up the ENTIRE Chattahoochee to hunting bears with hounds.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 12, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> I didn't realize it was that big. I had misread that it was only 2500 acres not 25,000 acres.
> 
> What I am really advocating and driving at is that I feel they should open up the ENTIRE Chattahoochee to hunting bears with hounds.



10/4 Mallards, these are some big areas with lots of bears. If implemented, the dog hunters will do well


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 12, 2019)

And to clarify, I am definitely not against bear hunting with dogs. I've done my share of it and love it. It is an old, fine, and noble tradition that is in my DNA. My only gripe is that here in  NC, even though we have a huge bear population on public land, there is basically no legitimate bear hunting on public land without dogs, because there is no part of the bear season that you can't run them with dogs. The bears hit the thickets in daylight hours the first day of bear season and don't come out again until it's over. I would like to see deer archery and muzzleloader seasons opened to still-hunting for bears, then let the hound hunters have the whole regular bear season.


----------



## Raylander (Apr 12, 2019)

No one is against the houndsman having their hunt(s). I think its cool as heck and would love to see it first hand. I'm just not a fan of the proposed time frame.


----------



## Rabun (Apr 13, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> I didn't realize it was that big. I had misread that it was only 2500 acres not 25,000 acres.
> 
> What I am really advocating and driving at is that I feel they should open up the ENTIRE Chattahoochee to hunting bears with hounds.[/QUOTE ]
> 
> Would rather see the forest lands properly managed with burns and logging as a primary strategy.  If hound hunting is approved it should be outside of the normal established hunting seasons and tightly managed


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 15, 2019)

Dont hold your breath for the burns. But I sorta agree with you.


----------

